# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Απορίες για τον ύπνο του καναρινιού.

## Scrooge

Καλημέρα.
Όπως θα καταλάβατε, έχω πάρει σειρά τις θεματικές ενότητες και ρωτάω διάφορα.
Λοιπόν, έχω ένα αρσενικό λευκό καναρίνι 6 μηνών.
Σχετικά με τον ύπνο: Όταν κοιμάται, είναι φουσκωμένο και έχει το κεφάλι του μέσα στα φτερά του. Επίσης, ξυπνάει με τον παραμικρό θόρυβο.
Ποιο είναι γενικά το ωράριο ύπνου του;
Το δικό μας κοιμάται γύρω στις 12.00 το βράδυ όπως κι εμείς, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα κοιμόταν νωρίτερα αν δεν το ενοχλούσαμε με την παρουσία μας.
Το πρωί ξυπνάει μόνο του κατά τις 8.00 το πρωί, αν δεν το ξυπνήσει κάποιος θόρυβος.
Άραγε να κοιμάται κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, όταν δεν είμαστε σπίτι;
Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να μην το ενοχλούμε όταν θέλει να κοιμηθεί; 
Θα μπορούσαμε να σκεπάσουμε το κλουβί ή δεν ενδείκνυται στα καναρίνια;

----------


## kathoiki

Η σταση του υπνου που περιγραφεις ειναι φυσιολογικη στα πουλακια κυριως  τωρα που κανει κρυο.Κι εμενα η μια απο τις 2 καρδερινες που εχω, η  θυληκια, ετσι κοιμαται.Ξυπναει με το παραμικρο γτ κοιμαται ελαφρα, σαν  πουλακι. Για τις ωρες του υπνου τωρα: ολα τα πουλακια(εκτος απ τα  νυχτοπουλια) κοιμουνται οταν νυχτωνει και ξυπνανε οταν ξημερωνει.  Προσπαθησε να ειναι λιγο ησυχο αυτες τις ωρες. Αλλα λογικα με τον καιρο  θα συνηθησει τα ωραρια τα δικα σου και την παρουσια σου οποτε θα κοιμαται λιγο πιο αργα το  βραδυ και θα ξυπνα λιγο πιο αργα το πρωι χωρις αγχος.(Τα δικα μου  μερικες φορες  ξυπναω στις 8 μιση το χειμωνα και ακομα κοιμουνται!!!) .

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα τα πράγματα είναι όπως σου τα λέει ο Γιώργος . Μπορεί να υπάρξει ,τι να κάνεις άμα το έχεις σε κοινό χώρο , μια απόκλιση αλλά τα μεσάνυχτα είναι πάρα πολύ αργά για ύπνο, εάν φανταστείς ότι την 17:00΄περίπου φυσιολογικά νυχτώνει . Τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δεις σε βάθος χρόνου και όσο και αν σου ακούγεται παράξενο το καλοκαίρι. 
Τότε θα μικρύνει η νύχτα ,θα εξαντληθεί και θα δεις κάποιο μεσημέρι το πουλάκι ,σε συνδυασμό και με την ζέστη , φούσκα ... Μια λύση είναι να το σκεπάζεις με κάποιο πανί αλλά θέλει και ένα μέτρο στους θορύβους ... διαφορετικά σε άλλο δωμάτιο πιο ήσυχο .

----------


## babis100nx

Τότε θα μικρύνει η νύχτα ,θα εξαντληθεί και θα δεις κάποιο μεσημέρι το πουλάκι ,σε συνδυασμό και με την ζέστη , φούσκα ... Μια λύση είναι να το σκεπάζεις με κάποιο πανί αλλά θέλει και ένα μέτρο στους θορύβους ... διαφορετικά σε άλλο δωμάτιο πιο ήσυχο. αυτη ειναι η καλύτερη λύση.επείσεις το φυσιολογικο να κοιμηθει ειναι μολισ πέφτει ο ηλιος να κουρνιασει και το πρωι μολις χαραξει να ξυπνησει.οπωσ γινεται και στην φυση!*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*! Εαν σκεπασεις το πουλακι μην το σκεπασεις τελειως φροντισε να περνει αερα αλλα ταυτοχρονα να μην ενοχλειται!

----------


## xarhs

οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια κωστα βαλε το πουλακι σε ησυχο μερος..... και σκεπασε το με κατι ετσι ωστε να μην βλεπει φως...!!!!!!!  αυτα και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## Scrooge

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άλλο μέρος μέσα στο σπίτι που θα πορούσα να το βάλω, εκτός από το σαλόνι όπου αναγκαστικά είμαστε κι εμείς μέχρι τις 11-12 το βράδυ. 
Πάντως έχω προσέξει ότι συχνά κοιμάται κι ας είμαστε κοντά κι ας υπάρχει αναμμένο φως. 
Θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω ένα πανί στο κλουβί την επόμενη φορά, ίσως κοιμηθεί πιο εύκολα.

----------


## xarhs

κωστα ετσι ειναι καλυτερα(με πανι)......... κοιμαται αναγκαστικα γιατι δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη..!!!!!!!!

----------

